
YouTube Music is here - peterkrieg
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/12/9723496/youtube-music-app-offline-background
======
kbrwn
Google is all over the place with it's music services. There are 3 apps you
can use now to play music on your phone Google Play Music All Access, YouTube,
and YouTube Music.

It seems like 10 years isn't enough time for Google to figure out how to
integrate the YouTube and Google brands together.

~~~
HiLo
As an intense fan of electronic music with big, scattered collections across
Spotify, soundcloud, iTunes, YouTube links, and Facebook groups.... If YouTube
Music would just give me a soundcloud interface with youtubes music, I'm not
sure I would ever need another service. But I can't even make playlists with
this?

